# the south =D



## Kassidy (Jan 17, 2008)

im gonna take a wild guess that alot of yall here dont like country music. But fuck i love it, not all of it, theres alot of bullshit out there, but then again there are some badass songs, here are some of my favs,

YouTube - mountain music by alabama

YouTube - Song Of The South

YouTube - Where I Come From

YouTube - My Maria

YouTube - The thunder Rolls

YouTube - Alan Jackson,Jimmy Buffett-It's Five O' Clock Somewhere

ok i gotta get to work, but when i get back gonna put some more good ones on this list......


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 17, 2008)

hey man.....I spent many a time in the barn shoveling....listening to some good footstomping music.....just seems right ya know.....good choices....Randy Travis got me through a rough period in my life with his song....walk on faith trust in love keep putting one foot in front of the other.....on a side note.....we need to Willie Nelson to make a song that says....its 420 somewhere!!! hahahahaha...good luck man!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 17, 2008)

Hank it up!!


----------



## WillieNelson (Jan 17, 2008)

I love country music. And you said "but fuck". I think you lost a "t" spme where...


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jan 17, 2008)

'Cause I was coutry when country was cool, yes I weas coutry from me head down to my boots... Afew years back we won tickets to see Alabama in Concert. We were wearing t-shirts from the radio station that was sponsering the event. There people stopped by to ask if two of us would like to go on stage and sign with them when they started "Song of the South'. I said sure, if only two can go, let the girls go. They decided it would be fine if the whole family went, so all five of us got to go up and sing with them. Of course since we were all on stage we didn't get any pictures, shit. 
A few years later we won a concert trip to see Shania at DTE energy in Detroit, sat in the center of the front row, I couldn't hear for a few days. it was awesome and we do have a picture of us meeting Shania. We have an autographed copy of Tim McGraw's album as well, another trip we won from the same radio station, gotta love WITL, best in the country. VV


----------



## Kassidy (Jan 17, 2008)

YouTube - A Country Boy Can Survive

YouTube - Hank Williams JR' All My Rowdy Friends

oh yea tahoe i worked at a pig farm shoveling shit for two summers. also worked for a contractor for several years. 

YouTube - Brooks & Dunn-Boot Scootin' Boogie

even tried sum line dancing once!!

YouTube - Toby Keith - I Love This Bar

YouTube - Aaron Tippin- Kiss This

YouTube - Waylon Jennings & Willie Nelson: If I can find a clean shirt

YouTube - Johnny Cash "I Walk the Line" live 1959

YouTube - Johnny Cash-Ring of Fire 1963


god damn it is damn near a blizzard outside


----------



## Kassidy (Jan 20, 2008)

i dunno theres just something about these songs that makes the cold weather outside look like a warm sunny day.

YouTube - Travis Tritt - Great Day To Be Alive (live)

YouTube - Sweet Home Alabama

YouTube - Garth Brooks - Friends In Low Places

YouTube - montgomery gentry-my town


This one is for all us smokers!!!
YouTube - Wild Wood Weed

YouTube - diamond rio beautiful mess


----------



## Kassidy (Feb 9, 2008)

anybody ever listen to this song?? takes me back to when i was 15 n 16 learning about the fun on all the backroads, and its where i found 'mary'  

YouTube - Brooks & Dunn-Red Dirt Road


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jan 5, 2021)

Couple of three songs here you might like.





__





Country that don't suck


Got to start off with Townes and Dale.



rollitup.org


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 5, 2021)

injinji said:


> Couple of three songs here you might like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I've posted country songs there.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## GrassBurner (Jan 8, 2021)

Where's the Joe Diffie?!


----------



## injinji (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 16, 2021)




----------

